# Anyone been to Andorra?



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all

We are currently in the Algarve, planning to run through Spain to Andorra, and then on into France and up the Atlantic coast to Roscoff.

Has anyone camped in Andorra, does anyone have any suggestions for good sites, aires, or any suggestions about things to do while there.

Also any suggestions for vineyards that offer wine tasting and the opportunity to stay on site overnight to sleep it off, on our vague route.

Thanks

The Meakwooders


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only driven through it, 
be careful if you stop and buy any gifts,booze etc as they have restrictions at the border.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What the Andorrans would like you to do is shop and they provided plenty of opportunities for you to do that. Be aware however that most electrical gadgets can be bought cheaper in Currys -and more up to date versions of them. You can get some very good paella pans however. !

There is a good campsite in Andorra la Vella itself- see MHF database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1724

They also offer themselves as a good base to ski from and I would check the weather before you set off. We were there in April and had snow on the way from Spain to France.

We found it a rather grim little country and would not go back.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to agree with Grizzly on his points as well, only we were going the opposite way, also in April.

cabby


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I would agree, go through the tunnels and stay in Spain in the Cerdagne and France in the Ariege Valley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hi

Been there a few years ago - not particularly pretty, but we did enjoy a Pizza Hut meal! Cigs and booze were cheap, but as Andorra is not in the EU, then limits apply and our coach was checked.

Have a look at this link

http://www.andorramania.com

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As Russell says; we were not checked as it was snowing heavily and very misty and cold and the border post was firmly closed but it was a big one and looked as if it would be working hard when it got a bit warmer ! I understand that the road there- especially at weekends- can be very busy as people drive there for the cheap drink. 

G


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Andorra*

Have to agree with some of the comments regarding duty free????and and the central town of Andorra la Vella not interesting (the camp site there is really expensive).

But get your selves off the main drag and try taking the CG3 to Llorts... nice campsite Camping Mitxeu or take the CG4 and CG5 ..all these roads lead to ski lifts so you are really in the mountains.
You have to be a bit brave as some of these exits from the main town can look a bit narrow ...we followed the tour bus..if he can do it so can we.Well worth it the scenery was fabulous
We had a great 3 days there luckily the weather was kind sun all the time.
Pick up the info from the Tourist Info office.

Have a lovely trip

Brian


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Been to Andorra a couple of times and I echo previous posters.

I have not seen anything there that would make me want to stay.

Fill up with diesel on the way through and if you fancy a scenic if slightly scary route through, try the Pas De La Casa.

Pete 8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stopped once in Andorra on the way back from Barcelona. Wouldn't go again. Dingy and expensive. The road into France can be interesting, had to wait for the snowplough and this was mid July.
Gerry.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all

Thanks for your advice and suggestions. I appreciate you taking the time to reply. I think we will probably drive through, and maybe stay a night or two if the weather is ok.

Happy travelling

Karen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Like others we just drive through, very nice scenery.

We stopped in a lay by one year as I had been driving through snow for 14 hours and the front of the van was like a giant lollipop, I was going bog eyed with the snow. 
It was way up in the mountains and being dark was the first place we could see to stop, it was absolutely freezing even though we kept the fire on all night, in the morning even the bloody dog hag got into bed with us and burrowed itself under the duvet.

The view was spectacular in the morning when it got light and we stayed had a big warming fried breakfast and watched the skiers hurtling down the piste.

It's like Calais it's somewhere you drive through getting to were you are going.. Funny thing though when at the customs I have always been waved through and never been stopped, while there are French and Spanish cars all in a line with their hatch backs open having the vehicle searched.
But there again we do look a couple of honest pensioners :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

